

UK Trident Nuclear Missile Programme Whistleblower - lolo_
https://wikileaks.org/trident-safety/

======
PhantomGremlin
Nobody has any comments?

Is this on the level? If so, this guy just "Snowdened" himself.

The article describes appalling lack of security (and more) in Britain's
Trident nuclear submarine program.

He ends with:

    
    
       Order through the fear of nuclear annihilation
       can no longer be maintained. Every major nation
       on the planet has been infiltrated by terrorists
       that are preparing to attack us from within.
       Our Nuclear weapon systems are the prime target
       and we are wide open to attack. We must unite
       globally in order to eliminate he biggest threat
       the world has ever seen.

~~~
lolo_
It does amaze me how little attention this got vs. e.g. 'About the supposed
factoring of a 4096 bit RSA key' esp. given another related article did well
'UK government quietly rewrites hacking laws to give GCHQ immunity', but there
we go.

The veracity _is_ questionable, but if true it's of huge importance and very
frightening. It sounds like the typical incompetencies of a poorly managed
company, but applied to one of the most sophisticated nuclear delivery systems
in existence. I really hope this gets looked into, I for one am going to write
a letter to my MP to ask them to investigate.

------
madez
There are several linguistic mistakes in the text. What do you think about it?

~~~
rwallace
In fairness, the guy is a sailor, not a writer. I'm sure I would make more
than several mistakes if you put me in charge of a nuclear submarine.

But yes, the effort to dismantle the Cold War nuclear arsenals should never
have been allowed to fizzle out. It should be restarted now. Retaining those
things today is crazy, particularly since, as OP observes, they are of no use
against today's enemies.

